

Show HN: I made this: songspin.fm - jamesgagan

The site is http://songspin.fm/  - it's kind of like stumbleupon for music.  Love to hear what the HN community thinks of it.
======
nnythm
I would downvote this if I could. Please stop posting the duplicate content.
You and your friend have posted this at least five times already, and each
time you do it, I am less interested in it. Take it to Reddit, or pivot
drastically. No one was interested before, there is no reason they will be
interested in it now.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2937554>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2940024>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2933955>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2933210>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2938567>

~~~
jamesgagan
Hi, this is kind of a dead thread now but I wanted to reply anyway. We
reposted this again today here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2945981>
And it got to the front page and I was getting some really good feedback
before it got downvoted to hell for being a duplicate. I would suggest that
the fact it made it to the front page and got a bunch of good comments is
evidence that people were in fact interested in it, and getting traction on HN
is sometimes a matter of submitting things at the right time with the right
title. I don't want to go to reddit or "pivot drastically" - I want feedback
from other coders and startup participants here on HN, and your suggestions
are entirely unhelpful. Maybe a better question is why does it bother you so
much to see resubmissions? You think I am making HN worse by my multiple
submissions, I think you are making it worse by not taking the time to look at
and critique the work of a fellow HN reader. If you had the time to comment on
how much my submissions annoyed you, you could have taken the time to offer
some feedback on my app.

